
Newly discovered vessels beneath skull could link brain and immune system - jfuhrman
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jun/05/newly-discovered-vessels-beneath-skull-could-link-brain-and-immune-system
======
SapphireSun
It's too bad this article didn't get more discussion. The circumvention of the
blood brain barrier is a _big deal_. I wish someone more knowledgable than me
had a go at explaining the implications.

------
SapphireSun
FYI here's the paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature14432.html)

------
rbanffy
It's nothing short of astonishing (and, quite frankly, embarrassing) that a
macroscopic structure has eluded doctors for the past couple centuries. One
can wonder how many other macroscopic structures exist inside every human
being.

